

Moltin (YC W15) Wants to Simplify E-Commerce Development - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/18/yc-backed-moltin-wants-to-simplify-ecommerce-development/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
tmikaeld
Having worked with webshops exclusively since 2008, there is a ton of risk of
committing to a new name platform for e-commerce - especially if you need to
completely rely on it for your whole business. Don't get me wrong, it's great
that there is finally a new contender, but I'm just pointing out the huge risk
involved.

